# cant mount my phone sd card anymore?

## dirtbag

hey folks, this used to work fine, but I recently upgraded my kernel and now I can no longer mount the sd card in my htc incredible.

badman ~ # uname -a

Linux badman 2.6.36-tuxonice #5 SMP Thu Nov 18 18:50:00 EST 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

badman ~ # 

(from dmesg)

```

usb 1-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11

scsi4 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

badman jason # fdisk -l
```

(from fdisk -l)

```

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfacbfacb

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               8         130      987997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             131       19457   155244127+  83  Linux

badman jason # 
```

I cant mount /dev/sdb1  where this device (i assume) is supposed to be.. any ideas?

I can still mount this device fine from my laptop ( running xubuntu) 

-db

----------

## TJNII

Please post the output of ls /dev/sd* and the output / dmesg from a failed mount attempt.  (Mount at the command line please, not hotplug / autofs / GUI stuff or whatever else the kids are using these days.)

----------

## dirtbag

here ya go

```

badman jason # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb

badman jason # dmesg | tail

scsi13 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 40

usb 1-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 41

scsi14 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 14:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

badman jason # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

badman jason # mount /dev/sdb /mnt

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

badman jason # dmesg | tail

scsi13 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 40

usb 1-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 41

scsi14 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 14:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

badman jason # 

```

----------

## TJNII

It's not seeing any partitions on your sd card.

Can you post the output of "fdisk -l /dev/sdb", please?  (Your previous post was for you hard drive, not the SD card)

What partition types have you enabled support for in your kernel?  Do you have support for PC BIOS partitions?

----------

## carlosp

Any update here? I am having the same problems.

----------

